# Winnie not a great deal



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

After removing engine, it was checked for compression. Two cylinders have 35 psi, the rest 0000. Added 3 quarts of oil and checked for oil pressure, none found. The auto trans pumped a dark brown/red fluid on shop floor. Left cylinder head had all plugs wet with water and gunk. Right exhaust manifold has large crack on front cylinder. These manifolds are the best cast iron with a large 2.5 inch exhaust pipe. This RV did not get much if any care. The speedo shows 91K miles. The plug wires are junk and bad with a broken distributor cap.
A very good welder made better support brackets for the power steering and alternator, which is a small 60 amps. I got this old Dodge engine to avoid building an engine. Parts and machine work is very spendy today even with a shop price on parts. Presently the investment is $$$$$ 150 for tow....350 for RV........about 4 working days and about $150 misc stuff. But I am still smiling.
Life is good...... Frank


----------

